# Help! Angel RAM might be sick



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I have just notice that my Angel Rams have a white film on its body. I noticed this because their coloring started getting pale. I have also noticed that they were rubbing against objects the day befor.

Please help quick.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

this could mean two things either they have dropsy as mine did or their mating i would recommend adding some aquarium salt just in case and do more water changes and if you see breeding tubes that means the female will lay her eggs.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Check your water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, gH, kH - last two not as important)

Could possibly be Ichthyophthirius.

Raise the temperature in the tank to 80F

Check out this thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2906

I seriously doubt it has anything to do with mating.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

White film sounds more like a fungal infection. 

I would increase the temp to around 80F, and add some aquarium salt.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I have comunity fis in my tank, angels, tetras, angel rams and denisoni bards. Will this be fine for my fish?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

A small amount of salt will be fine. If it is fungal, you can try medication like Maracyn, which should also be relatively safe for your fishies.

You should set your temperature back to normal if all the symptoms disappear. Again, I suggest you read the thread I posted, it has answers and will help you identify what sort of problem your cichlid has.


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

Raising the temp slowly shouldn't affect your fish and they will be able to handle the higher temperature. However, as you raise the temp, the oxygen levels begin to decrease (causing more stress) so adding some more oxygen to the water might be necessary or increasing the surface agitation, although 80 F isn't that high.

And for the salt, at a weak dose and short term, it shouldn't cause any negative effects to those fish. However, long term exposure to the salt could and probably would begin to cause some problems. So adding it for a week or so until you hopefully see some improvements should be ok. 

Good luck!


----------



## sketch213 (Jun 18, 2008)

*that sounds like velvet*

it sounds like velvet to me quarentine him and treat with a pinch of salt and slowly raise the temperature.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If its velvet, you can turn off the lights and shine a flashlight on them, if you see gold sheen, it is velvet... you can check to know for sure but I don't think it is velvet.

Most of the time, all you have to do is raise your temperature to 80-85 degrees F and add salt... should do the trick for almost everything you encounter.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Just added a low dose of aquarium salt about 8 table spoons in my 65 gal tank. I also used prima fix in the tank while the temp is about 80F. I have notice some change in their behavior I hope it is working fine. It is probably a fungus coz it is a white hairy film on the body of the fish. It is interesting because I have gold and blue Angel rams and the blu angel rams are the only once affected.


----------

